# Crested Gecko Natural Vivarium build journal (PIC HEAVY)



## Job4acowboy

Hey,
This is what I've been working on these past couple of weeks and I thought I'd share it with you guys.
I've always been into natural setups but this is my first attempt at doing one, it went really well I think.

This is the a pic of how it looked previously.









I prepared some plant pots read for the background, I drilled holes in the bottom of each plant pot and used aquarium air line tubing, this is to ensure the pots can drain properly.









The background turned out great, I used silicone sealant, Expanding foam and Coco Fibre.









I started by applying silicone directly to the tank, this is to help the expanding foam stick better to the tank. It also serves to hide the yellow foam from the outside of the tank. I used masking tape to outline were I needed to silicone. I recommend wearing gloves as it'll get messy. You should also probably wear eye/nose protection as this stuff releases really strong fumes, I wished I did by the time I'd finished.


















Whilst I was doing this I siliconed in a long piece of airline tubing from the bottom of the tank to the top, this is just incase the drainage layer overflows I can siphon some out.











I let this dry overnight, and started on the expanding foam part.
Just placed the cork bark and pots were I wanted them, I siliconed on the cork bark and pushed the pots into the wet foam, then sprayed over them.
The branch is just there to get an idea of placement. That wasn't attached the the background atall.









This is the back finished.









And the left side.









I had the carve the foam at the top of the tank so I could get wires in but mostly left it untouched as I think the randomness of the foam looks natural.

Finished









This were I ran into my first problem, the coco fibre I planned on using wasn't dry at all despite trying to dry it for a week. I used a razor blade and shaved a new block of coco fibre, then crumbled it up with my hands. It took me hours. :bash:
I wore gloves and smeared silicone over the foam, making sure to get into all the cracks and crevices. I did a small section at a time, then threw coco fibre over it and pressed it down.


















It only took me a few touch ups, I used a blow dryer set on cold to knock any loose coco fibre off and then touch up parts that were missing.
I left this to dry and cure for a week.

I kind of blagged the soil mix, I tried to keep a some kind of consistency.

I used;
2 parts Organic Soil
2 parts Exo Terra Tree fern
1 part coco fibre
1 part Sphagnum moss
1 part Bark chips

I put in Hydroleca balls for the drainage layer, covered with weed blocker, then put in the soil.



















I then planted, plants are as follows:
Parlour Palm, I split up the bunch and placed them in different locations
Crypthanus Novistar
Guzmania Theresae
Crypthanus Microglazioui
Fittonia
Inch Plant

I'm going to try and train the Inch plant to grow up the branch and over the background.
I then added Springtails and Woodlice. And threw in some leaf litter.

This is how it looks now, I'm so happy with it. Everything now needs to settle and grow in.





































I'd like to thank everyone who helped me with this build, especially Ron Magpie who has been incredibly helpful and patient with my hundreds of questions.

Please let me know what you think and feel free to suggest anything. I've had a great time building this and I hope it inspires other newcomers to do so.

Next project is a Paludarium for my Rainbow Crab...

Thanks

I hope he appreciates it...


----------



## my_shed

Looks ace, you should be proud :2thumb:


----------



## PMA

Dude, that looks frickin fantastic :notworthy:

I shall be bookmarking this!


----------



## AOTP

Awesome well done, I just bought the 90x45x90 exo terra to do a natural build in im nervous about starting but this guide will help me loads! 

And if the chameleons dont approove il be mad :devil:


----------



## Mcadam1222

Looks great, Well done. I make custom backgrounds/hides but with sand. I will be making a few backgrounds for my crested gecko adults setup soon and was wanting to use coco fibre to stick on. How well did it stick? And did you use the coco fibre when it was dry or moist? 
Thanks


----------



## Job4acowboy

my_shed said:


> Looks ace, you should be proud :2thumb:





PMA said:


> Dude, that looks frickin fantastic :notworthy:
> 
> I shall be bookmarking this!





AOTP said:


> Awesome well done, I just bought the 90x45x90 exo terra to do a natural build in im nervous about starting but this guide will help me loads!
> 
> And if the chameleons dont approove il be mad :devil:


Thanks guys, I'm so happy with it! I was nervous about doing the background, doing something so permanent to an expensive tank is scary, but it paid off and looks a lot better than the exo terra ones. One bit of advice I can give is be patient. You cant rush it, make sure everything is dry before doing the next step and when applying the coco fibre work in sections.



Mcadam1222 said:


> Looks great, Well done. I make custom backgrounds/hides but with sand. I will be making a few backgrounds for my crested gecko adults setup soon and was wanting to use coco fibre to stick on. How well did it stick? And did you use the coco fibre when it was dry or moist?
> Thanks


The coco fibre I used was bone dry. I had to cut up a block with a razor blade and my bare hands as the stuff I was going to use didn't dry in time. Id reccomend preparing some coco fibre weeks in advance and letting it dry. It does take ages!
It stuck on really well, the trick is to use quite a bit of silicone then throw a load on, then press it down firmly. Give it an hour or so and brush or blow away any excess and touch up any gaps. It's time consuming but easy to do.


----------



## PMA

What size exo did you use? Also what lighting? I'm inclined to go for the 45x45x60 as its a decent size without being too huge. I have no idea about the correct lighting though!


----------



## Job4acowboy

PMA said:


> What size exo did you use? Also what lighting? I'm inclined to go for the 45x45x60 as its a decent size without being too huge. I have no idea about the correct lighting though!


The exo terra I'm using is the 45x45x60. Best tank I've had.

For lighting I use an exo terra 45cm canopy and these lights:

Mini Lynx Fast Start 23W ES 860 10K Hr 31175 Low Energy Light Bulb Sylvania

It was recommended by a few people on here. My only concern is it raises the temp by a bit near the light. Im hoping that the heat gradient will be ok, its about 85f near the lights and about 75f at ground level. Crested geckos need temps below 80f but there's enough shadey areas lower down in the tank so it should be ok.
Other than that the lights are fantastic, only had the plants in just over a day and they already seem more vibrant in colour.


----------



## samsnake

It looks amazing  I am thinking about a crestie in the future as well as more frogs. Can I just ask about the bulb you are using is it purely to add light or does it have any other benefits??


----------



## Job4acowboy

samsnake said:


> It looks amazing  I am thinking about a crestie in the future as well as more frogs. Can I just ask about the bulb you are using is it purely to add light or does it have any other benefits??


The light is more for plant growth, I have it on a timer running for 12 hours a day. I think the bulbs are 6500k, which is good for plant growth. 
I also have blue LEDs for moonlights. Will put some pictures up of it when I install them.


----------



## PMA

Nice one, thanks buddy.

I'm trying to build a list of components so I know exactly what I'd be aiming for. TBH I probably wouldn't be acquiring anything until Christmas time as money is rather tight ATM, but I want to know exactly what to do when the time comes.

Do you use two of those bulbs? Could you not use one and reduce the temps that way? Obviously that'd mean less light for the plants...hmm.

How are you going to put the feeding bowl/s in? My idea is to foam up a sort of ledge on the background with a dish-shaped recess to hold the food dish. Again, I'm thinking of keeping the whole thing as natural in appearance as possible, rather than one of the magnetic ledges if I can help it.

Also, get some more pics up mate! One of the whole thing including the exo terra would be nice to see


----------



## Job4acowboy

PMA said:


> Nice one, thanks buddy.
> 
> I'm trying to build a list of components so I know exactly what I'd be aiming for. TBH I probably wouldn't be acquiring anything until Christmas time as money is rather tight ATM, but I want to know exactly what to do when the time comes.
> 
> Do you use two of those bulbs? Could you not use one and reduce the temps that way? Obviously that'd mean less light for the plants...hmm.
> 
> How are you going to put the feeding bowl/s in? My idea is to foam up a sort of ledge on the background with a dish-shaped recess to hold the food dish. Again, I'm thinking of keeping the whole thing as natural in appearance as possible, rather than one of the magnetic ledges if I can help it.
> 
> Also, get some more pics up mate! One of the whole thing including the exo terra would be nice to see


I thought of using just 1 bulb but thought that maybe I wouldn't get enough light coverage, I shall experiment with different bulbs at a later date.

I'm going to be using a magnetic feeding ledge that I made myself for food/water. I might redo it to suit the vivarium and make it more natural. I'm also thinking of putting a fake vine across the middle section of the tank to provide more climbing space. I'll try to keep it looking natural but ultimately I want it to be a great habitat for my pet so some sacrifices need to be made.
If you want to foam up a ledge into the background you could use polystyrene to create a stable structure, silicone that to the tank and foam around it. Maybe keeping the top flat so the bowls stay on?

Ok, here's a rough list of the components I used, you can use this as a guide:

Background-
Polycell expanding foam (x3)
Black silicone sealant (3)
Plant pots
Aquarium airline tubing
Coco fibre brick (x1)

Substrate-
10 litre bag of hydroleca
Organic soil
Exo terra Tree fern substrate
Coco fibre
Bark chips
Sphaghum moss


I have a ZooMed ReptiFogger in the post, can't wait for that. That's more for aesthetics as i'll still be misting.
I'm definately going to take more pictures, especially when the ReptiFogger and Moonlights are running.


----------



## PMA

The foggers look ace, although I'm tempted by the monsoon misting kit. Expensive though.

Do you use any extra heating/thermostats in your setup? I know that you supposedly don't really require it with cresties if your house is warm enough and I suppose you've got your lights already (stupid question as it goes!)


----------



## my_shed

PMA said:


> The foggers look ace, although I'm tempted by the monsoon misting kit. Expensive though.
> 
> Do you use any extra heating/thermostats in your setup? I know that you supposedly don't really require it with cresties if your house is warm enough and I suppose you've got your lights already (stupid question as it goes!)


Wouldn't get the monsoon, theres lots of negative feedback about it. Personally I use a Mistking system, and can honestly say its a dream to use. It's running 3 vivs now and i'll be expanding soon, and for the basic system its not much more expensive than the monsoon.


----------



## Job4acowboy

PMA said:


> The foggers look ace, although I'm tempted by the monsoon misting kit. Expensive though.
> 
> Do you use any extra heating/thermostats in your setup? I know that you supposedly don't really require it with cresties if your house is warm enough and I suppose you've got your lights already (stupid question as it goes!)


Fogger arrived today, it looks awesome. Will upload pics soon!

Not a stupid question atall. I have a heat mat that will be attached to the side of the vivarium when the geckos in there.. It'll be statted and is more for the winter really. It barely gets cold in my room anyway so its always an ideal temperature for my gecko. But for peace of mind ill have it there just incase it gets too cold.


----------



## Fordyl2k

Looks great! Maybe could do with another branch though ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Job4acowboy

Fordyl2k said:


> Looks great! Maybe could do with another branch though ?
> cheers,
> Ryan


I'm going to be adding a fake vine across the middle for some extra climbing space.

Ok, as promised...

Installed the moonlights, looks better in person than on the pic.



















The fogger setup...



















Used a small container, the one you get live food in to hold the pipe in place. Just cut a hole in the bottom and slotted the pipe through.










In action...


----------



## Fordyl2k

Looks good, what moonlights are you using and how are they attached ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Job4acowboy

Just some blue LED strips. Got them off ebay. Has 2 separate strips so I can use it on my paludarium aswell when thats finished.
They just sit on top of the mesh.


----------



## antcherry88

It looks fantastic!

What are you going to do when the siphon tube gets blocked? lol

From experience, even with a membrane, some "stuff" will make its way into the drainage layer and block the siphon tube. What I do now is install a rigid tube slightly larger than the siphon tube at the front of the viv and poke the siphon down into it when needed.

Make sure you keep and eye on the water level as if it gets in contact with the membrane it'll draw up the water into the soil and saturate it.

Good luck with the viv it looks excellent!


----------



## Job4acowboy

antcherry88 said:


> It looks fantastic!
> 
> What are you going to do when the siphon tube gets blocked? lol
> 
> From experience, even with a membrane, some "stuff" will make its way into the drainage layer and block the siphon tube. What I do now is install a rigid tube slightly larger than the siphon tube at the front of the viv and poke the siphon down into it when needed.
> 
> Make sure you keep and eye on the water level as if it gets in contact with the membrane it'll draw up the water into the soil and saturate it.
> 
> Good luck with the viv it looks excellent!


Thanks

I didn't think about the siphon tube blocking, but if It does ill do what you suggested. To be honest though I mist the viv daily and the fogger keeps it humid, the soil is always damp enough for the plants and theres no water buildup yet so it should be ok.


----------



## my_shed

Provided your membrane is nice and snug to the sides and remains undisturbed you don't generally get too many big lumps getting down there, mines been running for over a year and never blocked, i do get a fair load of small sediment going through when draining though. For bigger vivs i tend to install large drainage pipes straight through the bottom but for exos i've got siphon pipes in. As said though, putting a larger pipe in to facilitate the removal of your syphon makes life easier


----------



## Job4acowboy

my_shed said:


> Provided your membrane is nice and snug to the sides and remains undisturbed you don't generally get too many big lumps getting down there, mines been running for over a year and never blocked, i do get a fair load of small sediment going through when draining though. For bigger vivs i tend to install large drainage pipes straight through the bottom but for exos i've got siphon pipes in. As said though, putting a larger pipe in to facilitate the removal of your syphon makes life easier


It is nice and snug, and from viewing the sides of the tank i can are its keeping the soil above ther drainage layer.
How do you start the siphon?


----------



## my_shed

Suck it!!:lol2: suck on it until you get the "water" (along with poop, soil sediment, urine, etc yum yum!!) heading down the tube, then put your end of the tube lower than the base of the viv and it should just flow down. Have a bucket ready!! And good luck, because you'll probably end up getting a gobfull of minging water when you first try it! Takes practice but it's easy enough.

Dave


----------



## Job4acowboy

my_shed said:


> Suck it!!:lol2: suck on it until you get the "water" (along with poop, soil sediment, urine, etc yum yum!!) heading down the tube, then put your end of the tube lower than the base of the viv and it should just flow down. Have a bucket ready!! And good luck, because you'll probably end up getting a gobfull of minging water when you first try it! Takes practice but it's easy enough.
> 
> Dave


Lol no I've done it before, was just wondering if you had a more "hygenic" method.


----------



## my_shed

Job4acowboy said:


> Lol no I've done it before, was just wondering if you had a more "hygenic" method.


Check out hardware shops, theres a little independant one near me that sells some sort of syphon kit, i've been meaning to check it out for a while but not got round to it, may be a bit better. Also i believe some aquarium gravel cleaners have a built in syphon starter.

Dave


----------



## Fionab

might seem like a stupid question but how on earth do you do a full clean or is it just a case of hoping you see the poo and lifting it ?


----------



## my_shed

Fionab said:


> might seem like a stupid question but how on earth do you do a full clean or is it just a case of hoping you see the poo and lifting it ?


Bioactive substrate, in essence you have bugs in the soil and they break down the faeces and urates into nutrients that the plants use for growth. In theory you should be able to avoid any cleaning as it should become a balanced ecozone.

Dave


----------



## Job4acowboy

Yeh I'm just going to be spot cleaning. The springtails and woodlice I have in there will do majority of the cleaning. They're kinda fun to watch as they scurry about thier own business lol.
They are hardly noticeable unless you are actually looking for them.


----------



## mike mc

nice build i have some moon lights to install myself soon


----------



## bob brown

Job4acowboy said:


> Just some blue LED strips. Got them off ebay. Has 2 separate strips so I can use it on my paludarium aswell when thats finished.
> They just sit on top of the mesh.


 They are great, iv been using them too, cheep and nice light.
Your build, instruction and finished viv if great well done and thankd for sharing it.:2thumb:


----------



## Job4acowboy

Hey, just a quick update. Pretty much finished, geckos in there now. Plants doing really well.

Got the feeding ledge and some fake vines in there, doesn't look as bad as i thought it would lol.










Really pleased with the Crypthanus Novistar, It was green when I got it, a few weeks later its turning red...


----------



## wezza309

can we have a pic up date please ?


----------



## Job4acowboy

wezza309 said:


> can we have a pic up date please ?


Hey, I will upload some update pics tomorrow for you. Haven't had much time recently as ive been working.


----------



## Job4acowboy

A quick update as requested...

Inch Plant doing well, going to start training it to climb the branch and across the vine.



















Crypthanus Novistar doing really well, pretty much red now compared to when I bought it.











Guzmania Theresae doing ok, might move it as I think the lights as drying it out slightly. You can see my crestie chilling out under the lights. He does this most mornings now.











Fittonia hasn't showed any changed, but aslong as its not dying I'm sure it'll be ok.










Tanks doing well, Springtails are thriving. Some of the leaves on the palm are drying out but overall its OK. Removed the Crypthanus Microglazioui that was on the left. My crestie knocked it out as it hadnt rooted properly so I'm trying to let it grow in a pot outside the viv.


----------



## my_shed

Looks good  I wouldn't worry about the fittonia, mine all do this, they take a while to establish their roots, then start growing like crazy! Light seems to be key with them though, try and avoid letting the other plants (especially the tradescantia!) cast too much shade over them.

Dave


----------



## wezza309

that looks cool 
I have a few questions 

with fogger how do u find the humidity and how do u control it ? i know you said you mist it everyday but do u have a controller too ?

with the coco fiber on the walls will it stay like that or would moss get too grow in it 
i am asking the last bit as i was thinking could i do a mix of coco fiber , sphagnum moss ( *EpiWeb Moss Mix* from dart frog ) is what I was thinking 
i like the Epiweb but someone on here said it would be too humid for cresties i prefer the shapped walls of yours too looks better


----------



## Job4acowboy

wezza309 said:


> that looks cool
> I have a few questions
> 
> with fogger how do u find the humidity and how do u control it ? i know you said you mist it everyday but do u have a controller too ?
> 
> with the coco fiber on the walls will it stay like that or would moss get too grow in it
> i am asking the last bit as i was thinking could i do a mix of coco fiber , sphagnum moss ( *EpiWeb Moss Mix* from dart frog ) is what I was thinking
> i like the Epiweb but someone on here said it would be too humid for cresties i prefer the shapped walls of yours too looks better


The fogger has a dial so you can control how much fog it produces, its more for looks really. Doesnt make anything wet enough to bump the humidty up too much. 
I mist daily for humidity, to provide drinking water for the crestie and water the plants. The tank dries up by the next morning although my hygrometere always says 80% but it is quite low down near the soil.

I dont know about moss as I haven't got any in the tank and ive never tried to grow it.


----------



## Gwydzzleos121

Hi I'm just wondering what plants you used if you could provide me with a list I would really aprishiate it thank you


----------



## fatlad69

Looking really good, nice one!


----------



## bob brown

Gwydzzleos121 said:


> Hi I'm just wondering what plants you used if you could provide me with a list I would really aprishiate it thank you


The OP has put a list of the plants on page 1 or 2 mate.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Viv looks great. I am really keen to do my own for my crestie.

Can I ask how long each stage took, and how long it would be before it safe from fumes to put the crestie in. I know I'm probably being optimistic but I was hoping to get the background/walls and floor done in one day.

My problem is housing my crestie while I complete the transformation. I have a viv ready for a leopard gecko (3ftx1x1) and I could use that for a day but don't really wanna leave her in it too long as it's the wrong size for her. I don't wanna cause her too much stress while I do the viv.

Does anyone have any suggestions? (I can't afford another viv just for temporary accommodation)


----------



## ayrshire bob

Also would this do to separate hydroballs and eco earth?

72" wide 100% jute upholstery hessian burlap fibre cloth sold per linear meter | eBay

was gonna do a double or if theres enough a triple layer of this.


----------



## Scunner

Fantastic build. I've been inspired to create one for Wicket.

Silly question but where did you get the Springtails and Woodlice from?


----------



## Ron Magpie

ayrshire bob said:


> Viv looks great. I am really keen to do my own for my crestie.
> 
> Can I ask how long each stage took, and how long it would be before it safe from fumes to put the crestie in. I know I'm probably being optimistic but I was hoping to get the background/walls and floor done in one day.
> 
> My problem is housing my crestie while I complete the transformation. I have a viv ready for a leopard gecko (3ftx1x1) and I could use that for a day but don't really wanna leave her in it too long as it's the wrong size for her. I don't wanna cause her too much stress while I do the viv.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? (I can't afford another viv just for temporary accommodation)


If you can find a largish plastic food box and ventilate it, you could put that in your other viv for a week- you really don't want to skimp on the curing time, as the fumes really can be dangerous.



ayrshire bob said:


> Also would this do to separate hydroballs and eco earth?
> 
> 72" wide 100% jute upholstery hessian burlap fibre cloth sold per linear meter | eBay
> 
> was gonna do a double or if theres enough a triple layer of this.


Hession will work, but it will rot eventually. I find cheapo nylon net curtain (you can often get off-cuts for pennies) does the job perfectly well.



Scunner said:


> Fantastic build. I've been inspired to create one for Wicket.
> 
> Silly question but where did you get the Springtails and Woodlice from?


Can't remember where the OP got his- kind people gave me starters for my cultures of two species of tropical woodlice, and my springtails turned up 'spontaneously in one of my tanks (probably transported on plants or water)- I just introduce them to new tanks from the old, these days, but Dartfrog and Rainforest Vivs both supply proper starter cultures. You might also want to consider native woodlice, from a clean, pesticide-free area. They are just as useful in cleaning, and the larger ones make an occasional tasty snack for the animals.


----------



## Scunner

Thanks for that Ron.

I wondered about native Woodlice. I have no shortage of them. I guess if I placed some in some clean plantation earth or similar for a few days that might help to clear the gut of any potential parasites too. Worth considering.

Has anyone considered using Dubia to do the same task?

Springtails as you suggest are pretty ubiquitous creatures and would probably arrive all on their own.

Appreciate the quick answer. Cheers.


----------



## Scunner

Finally finished my build, all planted up and in place ready to go and my gecko hated it! Just kept jumping back onto me and look absolutely horrified. Talk about disappointment, I was in tears!

One of the things he seemed most upset about was that he couldn't grip the coco fibre sides at all and despite providing branches and even a moss pole he was clearly very unhappy about it. Left him in of course "to get used to it", but he just hid away. Was very happy to be allowed out to "play" and very unhappy to be put back in again. Have finally decided to dismantle it as I can't bear to see him so unhappy. It's not like Wicket at all, he is always a very active, very insubordinate and very inquisitive creature.

It's a beautiful looking thing both the OP's and my own, but they animal is just not happy. I wish everyone better luck than I have had.

ps. Apologies for the anthropomorphism. I love him.


----------



## Muz333

Scunner said:


> Finally finished my build, all planted up and in place ready to go and my gecko hated it! Just kept jumping back onto me and look absolutely horrified. Talk about disappointment, I was in tears!
> 
> One of the things he seemed most upset about was that he couldn't grip the coco fibre sides at all and despite providing branches and even a moss pole he was clearly very unhappy about it. Left him in of course "to get used to it", but he just hid away. Was very happy to be allowed out to "play" and very unhappy to be put back in again. Have finally decided to dismantle it as I can't bear to see him so unhappy. It's not like Wicket at all, he is always a very active, very insubordinate and very inquisitive creature.
> 
> It's a beautiful looking thing both the OP's and my own, but they animal is just not happy. I wish everyone better luck than I have had.
> 
> ps. Apologies for the anthropomorphism. I love him.


Are you sure this isn't just moving stress? I'd leave him for a couple of weeks in it to get used to his new surroundings and feel safe again. Would seem a waste to dismantle it!


----------



## Scunner

Thank you for replying.

I have no doubt he was anxious, I thought of that very thing myself. That wouldn't explain, at least I don't think so, the fact that he was unable to hold on to the surface. He was very clearly afraid that he could not adhere to it. 

In the end we have compromised and removed some and left some. Hopefully, this will provide a means of navigating about the terrarium securely. In the end being unable to wander around a good proportion of his home seemed untenable.

I should say I wasn't finding fault with the idea, I still think the final appearance is great.


----------



## annaw1

Hey everyone, I know this thread was ages ago (sorry) but I am trying to do a very similar thing to this awesome build. I'm currently trying to cover my foam background in the sealant stuff, but I'm finding it nearly impossible to spread?
Any guidance would be SO appreciated! x


----------



## Scunner

I found this too. I just left it to set and filled in as necessary. I also found rasps to be a great way to shape it to suit what you're after. It's a tricky and messy job but can look great!

Like most things I think the first time you try it you learn all the things not to do. It is fairly easy to remove it from the glass though.

Do take your time and be sparing with that damn foam....it gets everywhere!

Good luck.


----------



## SublimeSparo

Job4acowboy said:


> Lol no I've done it before, was just wondering if you had a more "hygenic" method.


blow hard before you suck, :lol2: seems to work for me, clears the pipe and pushes water out of it and then back in giving you a tiny bit more time to gauge the water coming


----------



## annaw1

Scunner said:


> I found this too. I just left it to set and filled in as necessary. I also found rasps to be a great way to shape it to suit what you're after. It's a tricky and messy job but can look great!
> 
> Like most things I think the first time you try it you learn all the things not to do. It is fairly easy to remove it from the glass though.
> 
> Do take your time and be sparing with that damn foam....it gets everywhere!
> 
> Good luck.


Thankyou!!  I am getting there, VERY very slowly  Going to just do little sections at a time and I'm sure I'll get there at some point! 
Thanks for the help!  Might start a thread with my pictures


----------



## annaw1

Ok so I have one (two) last questions, sorry to be a pain! When your sealant dried, is it still kind of squishy and flexible? Also, did you seal it afterwards with any varnish or anything? Im paranoid without using a sealant


----------



## wezza309

the best sealant i use is 
4 x MARINE SAFE AQUARIUM FISH TANK SEALANT SILICONE HA6 | eBay

is the best stuff and cheap even delivered quick god knows how many tube i have had but good stuff


----------



## annaw1

wezza309 said:


> the best sealant i use is
> 4 x MARINE SAFE AQUARIUM FISH TANK SEALANT SILICONE HA6 | eBay
> 
> is the best stuff and cheap even delivered quick god knows how many tube i have had but good stuff


Thankyou!!! I have bought 4 of those, hoping they arrive soon I am SO impatient  Do you think the stuff I have already used on some bits is ok? It is this:

http://www.wilko.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0288813/0288813_l.jpg

definitely does not have fungicide in it, as I rang the retailer and checked! But worried that it's just the wrong stuff in general? Does normal sealant dry kind of squidgy and flexible?
Thanks for your help!!! x


----------



## wezza309

It may be ok it does say flexible on the tube and should be ok with water being for guttering and you found out no fungicide so I reckon so but I would only use this 20 odd tubes I bet
I have used " no nails " on beardie viv and this stuff but thays for different reasons


----------



## annaw1

Haha yeah! Well I've ordered 4 tubes, so hopefully it will arrive soon  might do a bit more with the stuff I have now just to finish the tube, and then I'll start with the new stuff  thanks!


----------



## omahd420

Great job! This has massively help me making my first custom background. I am at the point where it is complete! Now waiting for the sealant smells to go, how long should I leave it till its safe to home? I might not smell it but I've been told it could still harm the cresty. Looking forward to getting substrate, deco and plants in to finish it off!! 

Thanks again, this thread was great help for first timers!

Ill share mine if can work out how! (new to all this forum stuff) :blush:


----------

